
Musk warns A.I. could create an immortal dictator from which we can never escape - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/06/elon-musk-warns-ai-could-create-immortal-dictator-in-documentary.html
======
neom
More on the doc they reference:
[https://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/article/DO-YOU-TRUST-
THI...](https://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwtv/article/DO-YOU-TRUST-THIS-
COMPUTER-Documentary-Now-Streaming-Online-for-Free-20180406)

------
megamindbrian2
And it sells leases on solar panels that you can never own. Crap deal Elon.

